# What is the difference between moon spots, dapples, and spots



## JK_Farms

So many beginners and non beginners still fight with wether or not their goat or goats have moon spots, dapples, or just spots. 
Moon spots- moon spots are a bit tricky and most people my self included get confused if their goats have spots or moon spots. So how do you know if you're goat has moon spots well moon spots aren't white! They can be any color (not white) and any size. Most people will buy a goat that looks like they don't have any spots nor moon spots but yet produce off springs with moon spots! Well it's because a moon spot can be one piece of hair! 
Dapples- I'm not super familiar with Dapples so anyone that raises dapples can add more. Dapples from what I've seen have big spots all over their bodies and some even connect to each other. 
Spots- spots are white. Say you have an all black goat with white spots if you dig through the white spot to see the skin it will be pink and that's how you can tell that it's a spot. Just because they have spots doesnt mean they don't have moon spots my doe which I'll post a pic of has both!
If any one else has anymore info on moon spots, dapples, or spots please share also please post more pics to help out some people. 
The pics will go in order (my goats I don't have any dapples so hopefully some one will post theirs) - spot, spots she also has moon spots, moon spots, moon spots.


----------



## JK_Farms

My doe with spots and moon spots.


----------



## JK_Farms

My buckling with moon spots (my favorite colors)


----------



## JK_Farms

My doeling with moon spots


----------



## spidy1

moon spots start out dark, not black, then as the goat gets older fade to a lighter color
pic a young buckling with dark moon spots that will fade eventualy


----------



## KW Farms

Moonspots and dapples are the same thing. Boer people just call them dapples instead of moonspots.


----------



## spidy1

no moon spots are not dapples, dapples can be white, moon spots can not, a kid can be born with dapples, moon spots half to fade to color.


----------



## KW Farms

You're incorrect. You're misunderstanding what white is. Moonspots cannot be true white. Neither can dapples. White is the absence of color. No pigment. All moonspots/dapples are pigmented. Moonspots/dapples can look white to the naked eye. That doesn't make them white. They are the exact same thing, just different names.


----------



## billiejw89

Is this a moonspot on her cape or just a discoloration? Her momma has a moonspot.
I didn't notice it when we brought her home over a week ago. Seems like this area is lightening up. I included a picture of her other side that has no brown spots in the cape


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

So what would this doe be considered? Dairy people call her moon spotted and Boer people call her dappled. I thought they were the same thing?


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no liberty then you have the boer people who would actually tell you that is a tiger dapple lol honestly I don't get that into it so to me that's a straight dapple doe lol 
But I've been told the same thing with the moon spots are simply dapples. Even with boers sometimes they start out grey and then turn turn white and for us it's still a dapple.


----------



## KW Farms

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> View attachment 115924
> 
> So what would this doe be considered? Dairy people call her moon spotted and Boer people call her dappled. I thought they were the same thing?


You're correct. Genetically, same thing. Just different terms used by different groups.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Jessica84 said:


> Oh no liberty then you have the boer people who would actually tell you that is a tiger dapple lol honestly I don't get that into it so to me that's a straight dapple doe lol
> But I've been told the same thing with the moon spots are simply dapples. Even with boers sometimes they start out grey and then turn turn white and for us it's still a dapple.


On her papers from her breeder she is a tiger dappled. Lol I get confused by it all so I call them dappled and spotted. To many fancy terms to keep up with.


----------



## Jessica84

That's how I am! I guess dapple is when they are red with actual spots on them and anything else is tiger. For me they all say either black dapple or red dapple, that's about as far as I go lol


----------



## eqstrnathlete

Moon spots


----------



## JK_Farms

Well I didn't know moon spots are dappled and vise versa. I only deal with moonspots and spots.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

eqstrnathlete said:


> Moon spots
> View attachment 115983


See I just bought a Boer doe very similar with the black spots in the coat like that and her breeders classified her as a red paint with diluted spots. 
So I'm really thinking it depends on who and what breed is being talked about.


----------

